# Reversing CCTV



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi,
When I first took ownership of my Cheyenne the reversing CCTV would show the view behind me on the flip down screen even if reverse gear was not selected.This was particularly useful to keep an eye on things when towing.
The problem I now have is that somehow the camera now only works when reverse gear is selected, why this has happened I have no idea perhaps it’s my fault playing around with the settings .The only settings that I can now change via the screen is the brightness ,somehow every other setting change option seems to have disappeared . 
What can I do to reset the CCTV so that I can check up on my tow?


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

wp1234 said:


> Hi,
> When I first took ownership of my Cheyenne the reversing CCTV would show the view behind me on the flip down screen even if reverse gear was not selected.This was particularly useful to keep an eye on things when towing.
> The problem I now have is that somehow the camera now only works when reverse gear is selected, why this has happened I have no idea perhaps it's my fault playing around with the settings .The only settings that I can now change via the screen is the brightness ,somehow every other setting change option seems to have disappeared .
> What can I do to reset the CCTV so that I can check up on my tow?


Hi

On my Cheyenne (2007) the monitor normally shows the images when I select reverse. This I think is the default. To show the images whilst moving (albeit in mirror image) using the monitor remote control I press the AV button to select AV2 on the monitor. By selecting reverse this automatically flicks to AV1 (true image). If we watch TV I then have to select AV1 again on the remote.

I think there is a way of doing the same using the menu options on the monitor, but I find it easier to keep the remote close and use that.

Hope that helps.

Keith


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

This post may help:- www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-49490.html

Wobby


----------

